# Sulfite To Must



## Donz (Aug 31, 2016)

Can sulfite be added directly on grape skins after crush or should it be hydrated in water first and then added? My local shop also recommends covering the fermentation tank with a lid during the 24hrs before adding yeast.

Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 31, 2016)

Any treatments should be dissolved before adding. As in cooking, it allows more thorough/even distribution. Yes to covering the fermenter. Keeps debris/critters out. Not necessarily lock-down sealed tho. many use cheesecloth


----------



## NorCal (Aug 31, 2016)

What Flo said


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 31, 2016)

NorCal said:


> What Flo said


 
What Gary said!


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes,,, that's right!!


----------

